# C Notch



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of welder you guys using for notching? MIG, TIG, ARC? If you could use mig can you use flux wire?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

SPLLANCER said:


> What kind of welder you guys using for notching? MIG, TIG, ARC? If you could use mig can you use flux wire?


i personally use mig,i'm sure you could get away with using gas-less flux wire,just make sure to protect anything that could get melted from all the sparks flying created by flux,like rubber brake lines,bags,boost hoses/pipes.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/6120/6324502168_0bfb4399c0.jpg[/img] IMG_2973 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool, thanks a lot for the reply. Do you use a plasma cutter or a grinding wheel?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

SPLLANCER said:


> Cool, thanks a lot for the reply. Do you use a plasma cutter or a grinding wheel?


i use hole saw, 2&1/2"diameter. plasma cutter could be too hot for fuel lines that located very close inside that frame rail
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/7021/6439672501_3b04a31340.jpg[/img] IMG_3153 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome, thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

So - question about my notch. I keep seeing videos and pics of rolling shots where the car is practically aired out but still drivable. As I begin to near 40psi in the front, you start to hear chattering, metal on metal. If I try to get any lower than that, it begins to like make like a grind noise and I'm afraid to push it any farther without doing damage, so I just air back up. Is my notch too small or is being able to ride that low not possible without further modification?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Your notch might not be big enough to allow for the change in the position of the axle. If that's happening, chances are you are sitting on one of the edges of the notch instead of being centered in it when you air out.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

You think? I mean, it lays out even and no scraping noises airing up/down at a standstill


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Axle bind. If it sounds like a clicking. I guess fast clicking might sound like grinding. I have no notch but driving even low enough that the axle is rubbing frame, I can feel the cv or axle bind. Might need to mod the cv.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

prospal said:


> So - question about my notch. I keep seeing videos and pics of rolling shots where the car is practically aired out but still drivable. As I begin to near 40psi in the front, you start to hear chattering, metal on metal. If I try to get any lower than that, it begins to like make like a grind noise and I'm afraid to push it any farther without doing damage, so I just air back up. Is my notch too small or is being able to ride that low not possible without further modification?


possible that your sway bar links interfere with the axle too,if i remember correctly you have sway bar and bar links right?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> possible that your sway bar links interfere with the axle too,if i remember correctly you have sway bar and bar links right?


i was considering this as a possibility, but then wouldn't they interfere when airing out also? something isn't lining up while the car is in motion


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

yes they probably would still interfere,but it would not make noise because axle is not turning when you just airing out and not rolling,so maybe thats why noise is there only when rolling .


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Mig


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I used a flux core machine, fwiw.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

for the extra 1 bolt i probably would have dropped the strut out ^^^


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

martin13 said:


> for the extra 1 bolt i probably would have dropped the strut out ^^^


Actually three nuts :laugh:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I used a flux core machine, fwiw.


Same here. It's not the prettiest weld, but it's plenty strong.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

martin13 said:


> for the extra 1 bolt i probably would have dropped the strut out ^^^


We were really careful to shield the bag and strut from the sparks. It looks like they're flying everywhere in the picture, but the sparks weren't coming anywhere close to the bag.


----------

